# What's your theme song?



## Monster. (Feb 5, 2011)

I saw that there was a pretty old thread where someone asked what the theme song of your fursona is. I could care less about fursonas; so, FAF, what's *your* theme song, who's it by, and why is it your theme song?

So, my theme song is Strange by Tokio Hotel, featuring Kerli. (Posted a link to it because my computer is being weird and won't let me embed anything)

The reason is because (and forgive me for sounding cheesy) it speaks true to everything in my life at the moment. I've accepted the obvious - that I'm strange - but I still like the song and how true every lyric is.

If I had to choose another song, though, it'd be Grenade by Bruno Mars because no matter what I do, I am always stuck in a situation where I'm giving and getting nothing in return.

So, what's your theme song, FAF?


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Feb 5, 2011)

Ghosts on the Boardwalk by The Bouncing Souls

[yt]GqjkuY-3f0U[/yt]

Can't imagine living anywhere else but the Jersey Shore, and this song essentially speaks to the countless times I've made the trek up and down the various boardwalks in the state, but specifically up and down Asbury Park, the heart and soul of Jersey music.


----------



## Xavan (Feb 5, 2011)

Santeria by Sublime
[video=youtube;LTCyZvb2Uzw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LTCyZvb2Uzw[/video]
Music is quite contradictory. It sounds happy, but the lyrics say differ.


----------



## ~secret~ (Feb 5, 2011)

Everytime I walk out the door is another march into trouble.
[video=youtube;Y8YuAbkDT94]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y8YuAbkDT94[/video]
So much trouble, so many shenanigans...


----------



## theLight (Feb 5, 2011)

Edit for personal security.


----------



## Hir (Feb 5, 2011)

[yt]oVOONyMkgKk[/yt]


----------



## Zanzi (Feb 5, 2011)

I've actually thought about what my "theme song" would be, but never really took it to seriously, mainly because I can never make a good decision on it. I guess I'm a bit indecisive. My current one would be this song:
[video=youtube;UfUqjOsVVAg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UfUqjOsVVAg[/video]


----------



## Catilda Lily (Feb 5, 2011)

[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QsHuV3Aj1os[/yt]


----------



## Cam (Feb 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;a5llo-RCS6A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5llo-RCS6A[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 5, 2011)

I have two theme songs.


Song for being all badass in a twitch fps. (WHOLE fucking song. Listen to it or receive brutal punishment by my unicorn minions)

[video=youtube;FMeijwDR0aQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMeijwDR0aQ[/video]

Song inspiring most of my productive thoughts on how I could improve things in life. Mainly technology... which I haven't physically expressed yet. But, I'm damn near close to it.

[video=youtube;oYPXSJqZPhk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oYPXSJqZPhk[/video]


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 5, 2011)

Soulja Boy - Bitch I Look Like Goku

[yt]7b0oQkjup4Q[/yt]

He speaks to me on so many levels.


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Feb 5, 2011)

It's either this

[video=youtube;_X9T3SdOSiM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_X9T3SdOSiM[/video]

or this

[video=youtube;GrIp3k5pJQM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GrIp3k5pJQM[/video]

Because hell, both of them just seem to fit perfectly.


----------



## Delta (Feb 5, 2011)

[yt]w5QW7UfGUgI[/yt]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 5, 2011)

In b4 "I wanna fuck a dog in the ass". :V


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Feb 5, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> In b4 "I wanna fuck a dog in the ass". :V


 
In during and after

[video=youtube;vxq-aOiGmQU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vxq-aOiGmQU[/video]


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Feb 6, 2011)

Creep by Radiohead. Defined my school life.

[video=youtube;9eHus6M7Gpk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9eHus6M7Gpk[/video]


----------



## Kellie Gator (Feb 6, 2011)

[yt]cIzx7DCHpO4[/yt]

Not one of my favorite songs, but definitely the one that defines me the most. <3


----------



## Kellie Gator (Feb 6, 2011)

Disregard this shitty double post, plz. :V


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 6, 2011)

From Chaos by 311.  Either that or a song by Sublime...

[video=youtube;bcoDtCjf86M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bcoDtCjf86M[/video]


----------



## NA3LKER (Feb 6, 2011)

hmmm, tough one. i could think of loads of songs that i would love to be my theme song, but they dont really relate to me. this might work.
[video=youtube;zsCD5XCu6CM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zsCD5XCu6CM[/video]
this kind of works, i am still searching for somewhere i belong. i kind of found where i belong in the furry community, but i still feel a little bit of an outsider


----------



## ghilliefox (Feb 6, 2011)

this is the theme song to my 3p1c 1337 sk1llzzz.
[video=youtube;6c2PHW_S6_s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6c2PHW_S6_s&feature=related[/video]


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Feb 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;vblNj75hUpM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vblNj75hUpM[/video]


----------



## The Anarchectomy (Feb 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;gWHVQA26g94]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWHVQA26g94[/video]

Mine trumps all y'alls.


----------



## FallenGlory (Feb 6, 2011)

This

or

This


----------



## Xenke (Feb 6, 2011)

[yt]tGkHB3R3gh4[/yt]


----------



## Waffles (Feb 6, 2011)

Probably this.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T0t4UqQzc1Y
I LOVE piano solos, it's calm and spirited, and I can't stop listening to it.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Feb 7, 2011)

[yt]fvZqWq0ZNjk[/yt]

MEGALOMANIACAL.


----------



## Roxichu (Feb 7, 2011)

[video=youtube;jRx5PrAlUdY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRx5PrAlUdY[/video]


----------



## Redregon (Feb 7, 2011)

can't decide on one so have two.
[yt]oM3ykGr6Nj4[/yt]

[yt]etviGf1uWlg[/yt]


----------

